# Possible SLS case?



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi All,

A week and a half ago I had a group of 5 azureus tadpoles which were soon to morph out. Since then 2 have fully morphed and 2 more are soon to morph out. The lone tadpole left to get front legs has had some struggles along the way with getting his land legs. 

For quite a few days, I noticed only his right elbow was hanging out of the skin, slowly this changed to partial arm out and toe. The other ones popped their front legs out quickly unlike him and so today I decided to help free his leg.

Despite freeing the arm, he keeps it tucked under him. The top part of the arm looks a little thinner than the others upper arms after they first came out, but the bottom does have quite a bit of meat on it like the rest did. Toes look normal and not balled up like.

The next leg to pop also looks like the right leg did before it started to break through the skin and that is that it appears to be higher up in the body.

My question today is, could this be a case of SLS or should I just give him time to start moving the leg around more since it was manually freed?


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Could be a case of SLS.... Pictures would probably help.

Personally, I wouldn't ever help free the arms, I'd be too afraid of damaging it. Either way, I think you should first, post pictures, and second, give him some time to get his act together....


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

As an update to this... Unfortunately the second arm popped before I could get a decent shot. It also looks like the second arm will be completely useless. I put him in to a morph container for now until I return from vacation in a few days. Then I will see how it is doing and make a choice on what to do.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

it sucks to have to put a froglet down but if its mobility is hindered at all then its quality of life will be greatly diminished. every now and then i'll have to euthanize 3-4 frogs for this very reason, and its never easy. the benzocaine method works rather well but i find i need to hold the froglet (with its hind leg grasped gently between the thumb and forefinger and the ventral side facing up) so that when the benzocaine is applied it doesnt wipe it off. they can still move for a minute or more and easily wipe off the ointment. i use the 20% benzocaine ointment.

james


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

james67 said:


> it sucks to have to put a froglet down but if its mobility is hindered at all then its quality of life will be greatly diminished.


Oh yes, I understand this, do not worry.  I first however would like to see if he is just playing games with me or not.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Could be a case of SLS.... Pictures would probably help.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't ever help free the arms, I'd be too afraid of damaging it. Either way, I think you should first, post pictures, and second, give him some time to get his act together....


An alternative method is to vigerously mix the benzocaine into a small amount of water until the water is cloudy, while it won't actually dissolve into the water the suspension is very effective at anesthetizing and then euthanizing the frog once the frog is placed into the water/benzocaine suspension. 

Ed


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Unfortunately the little guy had to be put to sleep this morning.  Returned home yesterday from vacation and found he had no use of his front legs at all. They were all tucked up under the body.


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Aww... poor little guy.....


----------

